# Adding on to house to build a garage.



## Ohioguy (Feb 4, 2008)

Ok i have some ideas here and just looking for some input.

I have and existing ranch home at the end of the house is a 16x22 room that is a family room it used to be the single car garage.

Now i want to build onto the side of that old garage a new garage. that would be the same depth 22ft and then 22ft long lets say.

My question is this would in my mind be cheaper than building a stand alone garage?

I live in Ohio so iam assuming iam going to have to pour a footer and lay block on 3 sides and use the existing end of the house as the 4 wall of coarse? or can a guy just put the garage on a slab or is that a bad idea with our winters i think bad idea??

Iam just thinking this will be cheaper than building a separate garage.

I am also looking into building a nice shed 12x12 with concrete floor so that would cost me about 2k i figure if iam going to spend that i might as well just add on a garage instead. i can always get the foundation done and get it under roof and work on it as cash comes along.

What are your thoughts i need somewhere to park the harley lol....


----------



## LawnGuyLandSparky (Nov 18, 2007)

Your best bet is to get quotes for both. Don't be suprised if a freestanding 2 car garage is the same price as adding on to your house. Matching siding, trim, roofing and building lines and marrying them all together can get expensive. 

Have you considered a 2 & 1/2 or 3 car garage and just incorporating the shed you need right into the new structure?


----------



## jiggyjack (Mar 30, 2007)

Attached Garages are almost ALWAYS more expensive.

Most big Garage companies have generic prints they use when doing a freestanding. With an attached you have to make drawings and get specs of the existing house then show exactly how you plan to attach it. Also consider your existing exterior wall will have to become a firewall. Your door will have to be fire rated with a closer or self closing hinges. Any windows will have to be blocked or changed. You may also run into above or under ground utilities which will have to be dealt with. Siding, roofing and soffit and fascia material have to be matched exactly.

Bottom line; if your attached and freestanding garages are the same square footage. I can 99.9% guarantee that freestanding will be cheaper.


----------



## Kingfisher (Nov 19, 2007)

freestanding should be about the same but will probably look nicer than having a ranch that goes on for ever too LOL and may be able to sit closer to the property line, 3' compaered to 7' here in Tampa FL


----------



## Jeff_of_all_Trades (Jan 14, 2008)

*considered insurance cost?*

Ask your insurance company also which will carry a lower rate. Some companies will charge more for an attached garage over a free standing.


----------



## mark942 (Feb 2, 2008)

Ohioguy said:


> What are your thoughts i need somewhere to park the harley lol....


What  The Harley isnt in the living room....:thumbup:
To the slab question
http://www.concretenetwork.com/concrete/foundations.htm
Be sure to check on your local codes.
Cost vs practical Attached is a bit more costly with all the noise from the garage going right in through the walls to your family room.Detached keeps garage noise right where it needs to be.Then down the road you can build a breezeway. Good Luck.


----------

